# Chipsatztreiber nicht aktualisierbar



## Shourijo (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar wollte ich heute mal meine externe USB Festplatte an meinem PC anschließen.

Dieser meckert jedoch immer, dass die Festplatte am angeschlossenen Port nur mit USB 1.1 laufen würde.

Nun habe ich gelesen, dass es helfen soll, wenn man den Chipsatztreiber einmal aktualisiert.

Dazu habe ich mir den neuesten Treiber von der Asus Website runtergeladen und versucht zu installieren. Nun das funktionierte auch... dachte ich zumindest.
Als ich danach in den Geräte Manager schaute war dort immer noch der alte Treiber verzeichnet aus dem Jahr 2006... Nun weiß ich nichtmehr so wirklich weiter was ich tuen soll...
Kennt da jemand von euch vllt eine Lösung?

Hier noch ein paar Daten zum System: (als Link, da hier zu wenig Platz wäre)

Mainboard ist ein Asus P5Q Pro

http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=19176

Ich hoffe einer von den Profis kann mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

Gruß Shourijo


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juli 2009)

du hast dann wohl noch XP? Aktualisier das mal. Eigentlich sollte der USB 2.0-Treiber automatisch dabei sein, und bei nem neuen Board wie dem P5Q Pro gibts ziemlich sicher nichtmal ein Treiber ohne 2.0-Unterstützung.


----------



## Shourijo (24. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> du hast dann wohl noch XP? Aktualisier das mal. Eigentlich sollte der USB 2.0-Treiber automatisch dabei sein, und bei nem neuen Board wie dem P5Q Pro gibts ziemlich sicher nichtmal ein Treiber ohne 2.0-Unterstützung.



Ähm ne... also ich habe wie im Link zu sehen, Windows 7 64-Bit.
Habe auf der Asus Website auch einen Treiber geladen, der kompatibel ist.


----------



## Gomel (24. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht liegt es daran das dein Gehäuse kein USB 2.0 unterstützt.Hast du schonmal versucht es hinten am Gehäuse anzuschliessen?


----------



## Shourijo (24. Juli 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran das dein Gehäuse kein USB 2.0 unterstützt.Hast du schonmal versucht es hinten am Gehäuse anzuschliessen?



Also ich denke daran liegt es nicht, aber habe es schon versucht hinten am PC anzuschließen, half auch nichts.
Gehäuse ist ein Antec Three Hundred.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Juli 2009)

habe mich mal über den Gehäuse schlau gemacht und es unterstürzt USB 2.0

Die Optik des Antec Three Hundred weiß ebenfalls zu gefallen: Das Gehäuse ist sehr schlicht gehalten. Die abgesetzte Front gibt dem Gehäuse etwas Monumentales. Hier die Eckdaten des Gehäuses: 

•9 Laufwerkeinschübe: 
&#9702;Extern: 3 x 5,25 Zoll 
&#9702;Intern: 6 x 3,5 Zoll für Festplatten 
•Kühlsystem: 
&#9702;Hinten: 1x 120 mm TriCool-Lüfter mit Drei-Stufen Regelung 
&#9702;Oben: 1x 140 mm TriCool-Lüfter mit Drei-Stufen Regelung 
&#9702;Vorne: 2x 120 mm Lüfter zur Kühlung von Festplatten (optional) 
&#9702;Seite: 1x 120 mm Lüfter zur Kühlung von Steckkarten (optional) 
&#9702;Abwaschbare Luftfilter 
&#9702;Perforierte Frontblende 
•7 Steckplätze für Erweiterungskarten 
•Frontanschlüsse: 
&#9702;2 x USB 2.0 
&#9702;1x Mikrofon und 1x Kopfhörer (für AC97 und HDA) 
•Abmessungen: 45,8 x 20,5 x 46,5 cm (HxBxT) 
•Nettogewicht: 7,2 kg


----------



## poTTo (27. Juli 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran das dein Gehäuse kein USB 2.0 unterstützt.Hast du schonmal versucht es hinten am Gehäuse anzuschliessen?




EpicFAIL, die Anschlüssen am Case sind nur verlängert und am Mainboard angeschlossen, daher muss das Board USB 2.0 unterstützen sowie dann das Betriebssystem. 
Beispiel  : WinXP ohne ServicePack = USB 1.1, ab SP 1 USB 2.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber er hat ja Win 7, da kann ich leider nix zu sagen, ich habs noch net getestet :/

Bin grad am überlegen, hab das P5Q Pro ja auch, evtl. im Bios was verstellt zwecks USB ??  Mal defaultwerte laden im BIOS !


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2009)

Dxdiag zieht sich die Infos aus dem Bios.

Und dieser Eintrag hier weißt auf USB 2.0 hin:

Name: Intel® ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3C&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D7
Driver: n/a 

Zu erkennen, an dem Wort Enhanced. Mich wundert nur, daß bei ihm dxdiag bei keinen einzigen system device Infos zum Treiber ausspuckt.
Da steht durch die Bank überall n/a. Ab DirectX9, wenn ich nicht irre, sollten eigentlich die meisten Sachen über WMI auswertbar sein.
Von daher sollten da auch in den meisten Fällen nähere Angaben unter Treiber zu finden sein. Bei ihm aber garnichts.

Sag mir doch bitte mal, wie du die aktuellen Chipsatztreiber einspielen wolltest?


----------



## Shourijo (27. Juli 2009)

@ poTTo: Also im Bios habe ich schon nachgesehen. Dort scheint USB 2.0 aktiviert zu sein und der Modus steht auch auf HighSpeed, was laut der Beschreibung im Bios das schnellste ist.
Und der Wert der dort angegeben ist, liegt deutlich über den 1mb/s die ich habe =/.



Klos schrieb:


> Dxdiag zieht sich die Infos aus dem Bios.
> 
> Und dieser Eintrag hier weißt auf USB 2.0 hin:
> 
> ...



Hmm also ich habe das ganz normal versucht, bin auf die Asus Website halt gegangen und habe mir den neusten Treiber, der dort zur verfügung stand runtergeladen.
Dann habe ich erstmal bei google geschaut, wie man denn den alten deinstalliert... Dort stand dann, dass man den neuen Treiber auch ruhig über den alten "rüberbügeln" kann.
Nun also habe ich den neuen über den alten installiert. Naja gebracht hats halt immer noch nix =/

Aber trotzdem danke ich alle die bis jetzt auf das Thema geantwortet haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juli 2009)

hmm...das ganze verwundert mich ein wenig. Sowohl Vista als auch das P5Q Pro gibt es nicht ohne 2.0. Irgendwas ist also falsch. Highspeed stimmt im BIOS.

Hast du im Gerätemanager irgendwelche gelben Fragezeichen vorhanden?


----------



## Shourijo (27. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hmm...das ganze verwundert mich ein wenig. Sowohl Vista als auch das P5Q Pro gibt es nicht ohne 2.0. Irgendwas ist also falsch. Highspeed stimmt im BIOS.
> 
> Hast du im Gerätemanager irgendwelche gelben Fragezeichen vorhanden?



Nein, im Geräte Manager habe ich auch schon geguckt. Keine Gelben Fragezeichen oder Ausrufezeichen vorhanden... 
Also laut Geräte Manager alles i.O.

Solangsam bin ich doch ein wenig am Verzweifeln =/


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2009)

Und du hast Win 7 RC als OS? Hast du schon mal versucht, über den Gerätemanager mittels Treiber aktualisieren, mittels CD den Treiber einzuspielen.


----------



## Shourijo (27. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und du hast Win 7 RC als OS? Hast du schon mal versucht, über den Gerätemanager mittels Treiber aktualisieren, mittels CD den Treiber einzuspielen.



Ja, ich habe Windows 7 RC als OS. Habe ich eben einmal ausprobiert, allerdings vermeldet mir der Assistent, dass die optimale Treibersoftware bereits installiert ist.

Treiberanbieter: Microsoft
Treiberdatum: 21.06.2006
Treiberversion: 6.1.7100.13
Signaturgeber: Microsoft Windows

Dies steht bei den Treiberdetails.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2009)

Tschuldige! Ich Depp meinte natürlich nicht auf die CD verweisen, sondern beim Treiber aktualisieren natürlich auf dein Treiberpaket verweisen, welches du vom Internet geladen hast.


----------



## Shourijo (27. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Tschuldige! Ich Depp meinte natürlich nicht auf die CD verweisen, sondern beim Treiber aktualisieren natürlich auf dein Treiberpaket verweisen, welches du vom Internet geladen hast.



Habe ich eben auch nochmal gemacht, half allerdings auch nichts.
Der Assistent meint weiterhin, dass der Treiber auf dem neusten Stand ist und deshalb nicht aktualisieren braucht. =/


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2009)

Die Versionsnummer des Treibers im Internet ist aber definitv eine andere, wie jene auf der CD? Was ich auch mal versuchen würde ist, sämtliche USB-Treiber aus dem Gerätemanager zu entfernen.
Tritt das Problem eigentlich nur bei der Platte auf? Falls ja, dann könntest du auch mal im Windows-Ordner im Verzeichnis inf die Datei incache.1 löschen. Da werden nämlich die Treiberinformationen der bisher angeschlossenen Geräte gespeichert. Beim Reboot wird diese neu angelegt, aber die Treiber sind natürlich dann alle weg und müssen neu drauf.

Du könntest sie natürlich auch einfach mal umbenennen und booten, dann sollte er auch ne neue machen.

Edit: Vielleicht wurden die USB-Treiber seitdem garnicht mehr erneuert. Du hast ja bestimmt das ganze Package runtergeladen. Bei der neuen Version sind vielleicht andere Treiber geändert worden, die USB-Treiber jedoch nicht.
Wäre ne Erklärung dafür, warum du die gleiche Versionsnummer hast. Ob sich bei den anderen Treibern irgendwo eine Versionsnummer geändert hat, kannst du nicht sagen, oder?

Bist du bei dem Package auch mal in den Ornder USB rein und hast dort die exe ausgeführt?


----------



## Shourijo (27. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Versionsnummer des Treibers im Internet ist aber definitv eine andere, wie jene auf der CD? Was ich auch mal versuchen würde ist, sämtliche USB-Treiber aus dem Gerätemanager zu entfernen.
> Tritt das Problem eigentlich nur bei der Platte auf? Falls ja, dann könntest du auch mal im Windows-Ordner im Verzeichnis inf die Datei incache.1 löschen. Da werden nämlich die Treiberinformationen der bisher angeschlossenen Geräte gespeichert. Beim Reboot wird diese neu angelegt, aber die Treiber sind natürlich dann alle weg und müssen neu drauf.
> 
> Du könntest sie natürlich auch einfach mal umbenennen und booten, dann sollte er auch ne neue machen.
> ...



Ja, die auf der CD ist eine ältere... daher kam mir ja überhaupt erst die Idee mal den Treiber zu aktualisieren um dann zu schauen obs dann mit USB 2.0 klappt.

Das mit den USB Treiber aus den Geräte Manager zu löschen hab ich auch schon versucht, allerdings gibt es da ein Problem...
Ich habe weder eine Tastatur noch eine Maus ohne USB Anschluss... Wenn ich also nun alle lösche, dann kann ich nixmehr steuern :S.

Ich schau grade nochmal in dem USB Ordner nach. Melde mich gleich dann nochmal.

Edit: Also habe jetzt grade eben nochmal dort im USB Ordner nachgeschaut.
Wenn ich dort auf die exe klicke erscheint die Meldung, dass das Betriebssystem nicht unterstützt wird. oO Ich bin grade etwas verwirrt... 
So steht doch auf der Website, dass dieser Treiber Windows 7 64-Bit unterstützt...
Habe dann nochmal versucht es im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows Vista auszuführen.
Allerdings passiert dort dann garnichts, wenn ich auf die exe klicke.

Edit2: Habe grade mal Spaßeshalber meinen USB Stick angeschlossen... Der wird nun garnicht mehr erkannt. Solangsam mache ich mir echt sorgen! Oo


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2009)

Naja, du solltest halt unter USB->64 schauen. In dem Ordner ist ein Setup. Und das sollte dann auch bei dir gehen, wenn du Win7 64bit hast.


----------



## Shourijo (27. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, du solltest halt unter USB->64 schauen. In dem Ordner ist ein Setup. Und das sollte dann auch bei dir gehen, wenn du Win7 64bit hast.



Dort passiert genau das selbe, d.h. wenn ich drauf klicke auf die Setup Datei, meldet es mir, dass dieses Betriebssystem nicht unterstützt wird...
Stelle ich nun auf Kompatibilitätsmodus Windows Vista öffnet sich ganz kurzzeitig ein Dos Fenster, geht aber sofort wieder zu bzw es schließt sich...


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2009)

Sehr komisch. Vielleicht gibts noch Probleme mit den Treibern unter Win7. Ist das dein Paket, welches du dir geholt hast:

http://support.asus.com/download/download....model=P5Q%20PRO


----------



## Shourijo (27. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Sehr komisch. Vielleicht gibts noch Probleme mit den Treibern unter Win7. Ist das dein Paket, welches du dir geholt hast:
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download/download....model=P5Q%20PRO



Jap das isses, halt für windows 7 64-Bit und halt den Chipsatz Treiber bzw dieses Update Programm wie das da heißt.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2009)

Und was passiert, wenn du das Setup ausführst? Siehst du, daß er etwas schreibt?


----------



## Shourijo (28. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn du das Setup ausführst? Siehst du, daß er etwas schreibt?



Naja wie schonmal beschrieben, wenn ich Draufklicke, passiert garnix.
Stelle ich im Komatibilitätsmodus dann mal auf Windows Vista, erscheint das besagte Dos Fenster für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde, verschwindet aber sofort wieder.
Soweit ich das sehen kann, schreibt er dort nichts.


----------



## Independent (28. Juli 2009)

Guck mal ob du im Bios irgendwo zwischen den Strommodi switchen kannst. Irgendwo steht da was mit S1-3. Probier mal S3 (glaub is Normaler-,also Highspeed-Mode). 

Hab gelesen, dass manche Asus-Boards trotz "Auto" nur im Energiesparmodus bleiben und dem ganzen nich genug Saft zur Verfügung stellen.


Achja und sollte es klappen, dann immer schön dem Asus-Support schreiben


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2009)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Naja wie schonmal beschrieben, wenn ich Draufklicke, passiert garnix.
> Stelle ich im Komatibilitätsmodus dann mal auf Windows Vista, erscheint das besagte Dos Fenster für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde, verschwindet aber sofort wieder.
> Soweit ich das sehen kann, schreibt er dort nichts.



Ne, ich meinte das normale Setup, welches du durchlaufen lassen hast, nicht die, welche ich vorgeschlagen hatte. Oder passiert das bei alle?


----------



## Azuriel (28. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Guck mal ob du im Bios irgendwo zwischen den Strommodi switchen kannst. Irgendwo steht da was mit S1-3. Probier mal S3 (glaub is Normaler-,also Highspeed-Mode).
> 
> Hab gelesen, dass manche Asus-Boards trotz "Auto" nur im Energiesparmodus bleiben und dem ganzen nich genug Saft zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> ...



S1 bzw. S3 sind keine Strommodi, sondern verschiedene Arten des Ruhezustands und haben afaik nichts mit der USB-Geschwindigkeit zu tun.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2009)

Hast du unter Windows im Ordner "inf" die Datei "incache.1" mal umbenannt und rebootet, so wie ich es gesagt habe? Vielleicht liegt es ja nicht am USB-Treiber selbst, sondern an den Gerätetreibern, welche installiert wurden. Vielleicht ging da etwas schief und die Datei ist nun irgendwie verkorkst.
Denn USB 2.0 ist ja anscheindend vorhanden, laut deinen dxdiag-log.

Wenn du die umbenennst, sollte er beim booten eigentlich ne neue machen, wenn er die alte nicht findet. Danach sollten sich die Gerätetreiber beim einstecken erneut installieren.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

Azuriel schrieb:


> S1 bzw. S3 sind keine Strommodi, sondern verschiedene Arten des Ruhezustands und haben afaik nichts mit der USB-Geschwindigkeit zu tun.



richtig.

S3-Standby sind die Lüfter aus, beim S1 laufen sie noch. Gibt aber noch ne ganze Ecke weiterer Unterschiede. Beim S3 (Suspend to Ram) liefert nurnoch die 5V-Schiene vom Netzteil Saft, damit der Ram die Daten behält. Beim S1 ist nur die CPU "aus", HDD, Lüfter ect. bekommen weiterhin Strom.


----------



## Shourijo (30. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hast du unter Windows im Ordner "inf" die Datei "incache.1" mal umbenannt und rebootet, so wie ich es gesagt habe? Vielleicht liegt es ja nicht am USB-Treiber selbst, sondern an den Gerätetreibern, welche installiert wurden. Vielleicht ging da etwas schief und die Datei ist nun irgendwie verkorkst.
> Denn USB 2.0 ist ja anscheindend vorhanden, laut deinen dxdiag-log.
> 
> Wenn du die umbenennst, sollte er beim booten eigentlich ne neue machen, wenn er die alte nicht findet. Danach sollten sich die Gerätetreiber beim einstecken erneut installieren.



Also habe eben nochmal dort im Ordner "inf" nachgesehen... du wirst lachen, aber bei mir gibt es eine Datei mit dem Namen "incache.1" garnicht Oo.
Das könnte auch eventuell die fehlenden Daten über die Geräte im dxdiag erklären. Also zumindest über die Treiber der Geräte.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Juli 2009)

Nö, erklärt es nicht. Die Datei hat ja nichts mit den Treibern des USB-Controllers an sich zu tun, sondern mit den Treibern der am jeweiligen USB-Slot angeschlossenen Geräten.
Und die USB-Treiber der Controller sind ja prinzipiell bei dir vorhanden. Das einzige, was verwundert ist eben, daß unter "Driver" die Angaben fehlen und das durchgehend. Das muss aber jetzt noch nicht zwangsläufig heißen, daß der Treiber nicht drauf ist. Im Gerätemanager siehst du ihn ja auch.

Vielleicht noch ein Problem mit Win7, keine Ahnung. Die Infcache.1 ist vielleicht mit Win7 auch geändert worden. Kann ja gut sein, daß die jetzt die Infos wo anders speichern. Allerdings hab ich von Win7 kein Plan, da ich es bislang noch nicht nutze. Bei Vista und XP gibt es die Datei jedenfalls.


----------

